# Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?



## Franz_16 (22. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
in diesem Jahr habe ich einige neue Gewässer ausprobiert und dabei auch einige versierte Karpfenangler getroffen mit denen ich mich meist lange unterhalten habe. Natürlich spioniere ich da auch gerne mal, wie und was die da so montieren. 

Dabei ist mir häufig aufgefallen, dass es mittlerweile ne beachtliche Anzahl von Karpfenanglern gibt, die mit der Ködergröße offensichtlich deutlich nach unten gegangen sind. 

Vor 3-4 Jahren sah ich öfter mal noch Leute die 30er Murmeln rausbrachten. Das hab ich in diesem Jahr gar nicht mehr gesehen, stattdessen einige die mit 14er oder gar 12er Boilies beködert hatten und sogar einen der mit nem 10er Pop-Up gleich mehrere schöne Karpfen fing. 

Mich würde deshalb mal interessieren welche Boiliegröße ihr am meisten fischt und ggf. auch warum!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Ich las Allrounder benutze Boilies nur in kleinen Größen von 10 - 16mm.
Eben weil ich nicht selektieren will. Damit haste einfach mehr Bisse und auch mehr Spaß.:m

Brassen, Schleien und natürlich Karpfen sind die Hauptbeute hier.
Ab 16er gibt es schon fast nur noch Karpfen aber die kleineren machen unterhaltsam viele Bisse.
|wavey:


----------



## Siever (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Ich sag mal so: wenn ich meinen Karpfenspot, den ich wochenlang unter Futter halte, beangeln will, kommt mir nix unter 20mm, besser 25mm ans Haar. Meistens noch plus nen 16er oder 20er Popup. Weil wir in letzter Zeit trotz dieser größeren Boilies mehrere fette Alande, Döbel und Killerrotaugen gefangen haben, werde ich demnächst vermehrt mit 30ern angeln. Allerdings bezieht sich das gerade nur auf diesen Karpfenspot.

Wenn ich einfach nur Spaß haben will und mir egal ist, was ich fange, sehe ich es wie der Schleienprofessor


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Ich lieeebe Beifang - 15/16 mm benutze ich.

Wenns zu dolle wird allerdings auch grössere an 2 der 3 Ruten.

Ansonsten : Hatte schon Rotaugen die sich 2 Frolics auf einmal reingezogen haben  ;-))
Sind dann Tiere deutlich ü 40 cm ..... eher ab 45 cm.


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

kommt auf das gewässer drauf an, wenn möglich gerne zwischen 10 und 14mm ist von der größe mehr der natürlichen nahrung angepasst.
an der elbe zb gehen nur 35mm boilies, sonst hat man beifang ohne ende und nichts geht mehr.


----------



## allrounder13 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Bis jetzt habe ich überwiegend 20er murmeln gefischt, allerdings wird man echt oft von brassen genervt.
Deshalb werde ich wohl auf 25er oder 28er umsteigen.


----------



## Firehawk81 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

20er Halibut Pellets.


----------



## Carpmen (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

ich habe bis vor 2 jahren auch so mit 20er und 25er geangelt aber angefüttert habe immer mit kleineren angefangen so 12er dann immer weiter gesteigert bis rauf zu den 20igern !!

seit 2 Jahren bin ich eher jetzt zum allrounder mutiert und Fische meist mit 16er Hailbuttpellets hab darauf schon von Brachsen bis Karpfen ( jeglicher grösse bis 30 Pfünder ) Aitel/Döbel und sogar schon mal an Hecht mit 72 cm der war aber denke mehr an mein Neongelben Popup interresiert beim einholen ;-)


----------



## rainerle (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

ich leg mich da eigentlich nie fest, da es einfach zu sehr von Jahreszeit, Gewässer und Tagesform abhängig ist. I.d.R. versuch so klein wie möglich zu beködern. Ich hab im Laufe der letzten 5 Jahre die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade in Gewässern mit einem guten Bestand an Alt-Fischen und einem dementsprechenden Angeldruck meistens die Rute welche einen kleinen Köder hatte und etwas Abseits von eigentlichen Spot lag die großen Fische fing und auf die "Standard"-Variante meistens nur die "Halbwüchsigen" abliefen.


----------



## The-Punisher (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

20mm. Aber da in Thüringen (jedenfalls bei mir) Das beisverhalten sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt, geh ich auch gern mal auf 14-16 mm um wenigstens kleine erfolge feriern zu können^^|supergri


----------



## Hannoi1896 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich las Allrounder benutze Boilies nur in kleinen Größen von 10 - 16mm.
> Eben weil ich nicht selektieren will. Damit haste einfach mehr Bisse und auch mehr Spaß.:m
> 
> Brassen, Schleien und natürlich Karpfen sind die Hauptbeute hier.
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ne fette Brasse oder Schleie ist meiner Meinung nach sogar noch besser als nen Karpfen.


----------



## allrounder13 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Also eine Schleie würde ich auch gerne mal fangen. wie kannst du dich über Brassen freuen, ist mir völlig unverständlich? Werden die bei euch nicht groß, oder gibts nicht genug?
Wenn man bei uns mit boilies unter 20mm oder gar partikeln fischt, kann man sich vor denen garnicht mehr retten.
In der nacht mehrmals aufstehen um einfach einzukurbeln, Spaß sieht für mich anders aus


----------



## Fischfiete (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Hej,

ich vermisse bei der Umfrage 2 Größen anklicken zu können.
Habe nun die größere Größe angeklickt.
Ich füttere mit 14mm Munition an und fische dann mit 20mm.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Normal hab ich auch immer so mit Boilies um die 20mm gefischt. 

Aber gerade momentan fischen wir meistens mit 16er Boilies. Da die Karpfen hier gerade nicht so wirklich wollen, wir aber dennoch nicht auf "Action" an der Rute verzichten wollen, kommen halt 16er Boilies drauf. 

Hast halt sehr oft Brassen drauf, aber lieber fange ich dann 10 Brassen, als 8 Stunden am See zu sitzen und Löcher in die Luft zu starren 

Nur dieses Geschleime immer bei den Dingern. Unfassbar


----------



## kati48268 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*



Fischfiete schrieb:


> ich vermisse bei der Umfrage 2 Größen anklicken zu können.


Der Punkt 'Flexibel' fehlt 
Ich nutze alle Größen, von 10-30mm, einzeln oder in Kombis, je nach Zielfisch(en), Umständen, Verfügbarkeit, Lust am Experimentieren,...



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Also eine Schleie würde ich auch gerne mal  fangen. wie kannst du dich über Brassen freuen, ist mir völlig  unverständlich?...


Viel lernen du noch musst, junger Padawan.
Wer eine Brasse nicht schätzt, verdient auch nicht eine Schleie zu fangen.


----------



## allrounder13 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Punkt 'Flexibel' fehlt
> Ich nutze alle Größen, von 10-30mm, einzeln oder in Kombis, je nach Zielfisch(en), Umständen, Verfügbarkeit, Lust am Experimentieren,...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich angel auf Karpfen, und nicht auf Brassen. Zumindest in der Nacht. Tagsüber habe ich auch nichts gegen eine Brasse, und angel auch mit kleinen ködern.
Und ich glaube mein misserfolg was schleien angeht hat mehr mit dem nicht vorhandenen bestand als mit meiner wertschätzung von brassen zu tun


----------



## Sea-Trout (23. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Hi,

ich fütter und fische ausschließlich 18mm.Die Größe bekomme ich bei meinen Boilies die ich gerne Fische und Brassen oder so gibt es hier zwar hatte aber merkwürdigerweise noch nie einen auf Boilie.Würde mich echt mal über Beifänge freuen aber nichts,


----------



## Siever (23. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Und ich glaube mein misserfolg was schleien angeht hat mehr mit dem nicht vorhandenen bestand als mit meiner wertschätzung von brassen zu tun



Dann wechsel doch mal das Gewässer Vielleicht gibt es ja in deiner Nähe welche mit Schleien.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*



Siever schrieb:


> Dann wechsel doch mal das Gewässer Vielleicht gibt es ja in deiner Nähe welche mit Schleien.




In einem guten Schleiengewässer wird man aber selten auf einen nenneswerten Karpfenbestand stoßen.

Und damit hat man auch ein Auswahlkriterium wenn man ein gutes Schleiengewässer sucht.


----------



## Fr33 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

ich fische meistens mit 20er Murmeln.... sind diese ende des Jahres Aufgebraucht - dann kommen def. andere (16-18mm) auf die Einkaufsliste.

Ka warum - aber die 20er werden nicht so gerne von unseren Rüsslern genommen wie 1-2kleinere. Kollege fischt mit 2x16mm am Haar und das auch sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Also eine Schleie würde ich auch gerne mal fangen. wie kannst du dich über Brassen freuen, ist mir völlig unverständlich? Werden die bei euch nicht groß, oder gibts nicht genug?
> Wenn man bei uns mit boilies unter 20mm oder gar partikeln fischt, kann man sich vor denen garnicht mehr retten.
> In der nacht mehrmals aufstehen um einfach einzukurbeln, Spaß sieht für mich anders aus



Weil eine Brasse mit 5kg+ zu fangen wesentlich schwerer ist, als nen großen Karpfen zu fangen.


----------



## BARSCH123 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Weil eine Brasse mit 5kg+ zu fangen wesentlich schwerer ist, als nen großen Karpfen zu fangen.




Stimmt.. ! Kommt aber drauf an was man unter große karpfen versteht.

Tl.


----------



## carp catcher 099 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Hi Leute
Ich habe ein Problem und benötige eure Hilfe. Ich möchte mir Boilies kaufen, welche in den Größen 14 mm und 20 mm erhältlich sind. Da ich an einem Gewässer fische in dem es viele Kleinkarpfen gibt, weiß Ich nicht für welche Größe ich mich entscheiden soll. Der Vorteil bei den 14 mm ist zwar das beim Anfüttern mehr Kugeln Im Wasser liegen, dafür Sind diese aber nicht so selektiv wie die 20 mm. Ich könnte auch zwei 14er aufs Haar ziehen, bin mir aber nicht so sicher ob das die Lösung ist. Es gibt auch keine Probleme mit Brassen. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einen Rat geben.


----------



## labralehn (17. März 2015)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Fische 16-18er, weil mein Wurfrohr nicht grössere verarbeiten kann.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Ich bin als Neueinsteiger in der Friedfisch-/Karpfenangelei nur zum Spionieren hier  und habe doch promt rausgefunden das die These eines Kumpels aus dem Verein wohl einen hohen Richtigkeitswert aufweist.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

16er und 20er. Letztere haben Vorteile, wenn mit Krabben zu rechnen ist.

In ersteren ist eben Stückzahlmaessig mehr drin.

Das sind die einzigen Kriterien, habe was die faengigkeit angeht nie signifikante Unterschiede feststellen können.


----------



## binde (17. März 2015)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Am liebsten 14-16mm...außer es gibt viele Weißfische, dann 28-30mm.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. März 2015)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

18 er ,gerne auch  2 Stück davon am Haar.


----------



## Trollwut (19. März 2015)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

Tagsüber Pellets in 16mm, Nachts dann 2 20er. Wegen der Brasse möcht ich nachts nicht aufstehen.


----------



## thanatos (23. März 2015)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße fischt ihr?*

nur 20er 1. weil ich nur den Roller habe 2.darauf gehen nur Karpfen weil es hier keine großen Brassen gibt,
 allerdings fange ich im Jahr nur einen über 5 Kg und 
 der wird gegessen.


----------

